

Protect Firefox Browser From the U.S. Government, Says Mozilla Exec - llamataboot
http://reason.com/blog/2014/01/21/protect-firefox-browser-from-the-us-gove

======
anon1385
Mozilla don't seem willing or able to protect their browser from malicious
Google advertisers, never mind governments.

Right now if you turn off your ad blocker and search for 'firefox' on Google
you will most likely find that the top result is an advertisement that leads
to a site that offers a Firefox download that is bundled with a bunch of
malware. (Screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/jX5Lt9F.png](http://i.imgur.com/jX5Lt9F.png) )

I really have no idea why Mozilla isn't screaming at Google to fix this.
Thousands of their users are getting infected every day. Maybe they have asked
Google in private to fix it, but if they have Google are ignoring them or
fobbing them off with some weak-ass 'it's too hard to stop' excuse. This
situation has persisted for months (possibly longer).

Mozilla seems quite happy to put out very strongly worded press releases when
it comes to other things so why aren't they talking about this issue publicly?
Is it because they don't want to criticise the cash-cow of their corporate
sponsor? If so that is pretty depressing.

